# Sunny California Cyclone Coaster 11-4. What are you bringing.



## Rust_Trader (Oct 30, 2018)

Let’s see some previews of what’s coming next Sunday to the CC swap.


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 30, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> View attachment 892472



Maybe you should buy some chanclas that fit better first


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 30, 2018)

Tires +


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 30, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Maybe you should buy some chanclas that fit better first



Maybe you should shave off your Sha Na Na has been burns first


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 30, 2018)

CWCMAN said:


> Maybe you should shave off your Sha Na Na has been burns first



Touché


----------



## slick (Oct 30, 2018)

Any bike that won't be parted out later that afternoon.....


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Oct 31, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Maybe you should buy some chanclas that fit better first




Lol , peinche Chanclas !


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 2, 2018)

A few more projects fs this Sunday at the CC. Cheap!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 2, 2018)

I wish I could be there again this time; please post some more images!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 3, 2018)

I am bringing a 1936 Packard LWB frame, fork, crank and ring with many tested miles. 







I am bringing this 1938 Hawthorne twin-bar by Monark; a worthy project that I'm passing on.






I am bringing this wheel set; 26" blunts, painted and pinstriped, laced with S.S. spokes to S2C Sturmey Archer 2 speed kick back coaster brake, aluminum front hub with "fancy" (IDK) bearings; $200




It will be a great time.
Don't forget to roll your clock back and get up early Sunday morning; see the sun come up.


----------

